# Who cleaned & waxed there car today ???



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

3.2 cleaned and waxed....... Litterally every week 8)


----------



## F0X1E (Oct 10, 2014)

WOW...Looks like a new car.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

nope, haven't washed mine for 4 months, LOL


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Did mine before i went TT shop this morning
Not quite as shiny as TBones's !


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

infidel.uk said:


> nope, haven't washed mine for 4 months, LOL


Washed mine last Sunday for the first time in 4 months :lol:


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

Keep on top of it boys and it's a easy job then.....


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

got some new products - so yep!

House still needs a clean mind!!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

John


----------



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

Dammmn didn't see this thread or I'd have posted here first lol.. yep all waxed and clayed ;-) some more to do tomorrow aswel.. just got dark on me ;-)


----------



## FozzySteve (Mar 2, 2015)

Took a trip to my parents house to advantage of the sun and their drive + hose pipe yesterday afternoon, started to get dark on me though so didn't have time to give it a wax. Used Turtle wash'n'wax though so should be good till I get chance for a proper wax.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not me I was at work but then again the TTs have been in the garage since November :lol:


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Done mine this morning then it bloody rained and got dusty


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

yep


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Mine goes away on a Sunday PM washed & polished but always gets a light dust off when it comes out again the following weekend


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Washed and a coating of Megs quick wax today.


----------



## F0X1E (Oct 10, 2014)

Really impressed with you lot on this site. The dedication to an iconic vehicle is awesome.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

First deep clean of the year for me. Garaged for the most part over Winter but Poorboys Black Hole followed by Blue Velvet Pro Wax. Never ceases to surprise me how deep a shine you can get from the darker colours. Then all the hidden bodywork bonnet and boot seams then all the nooks and crannies under the bonnet and plastics. Gorgeous but looks like rain now. Bugger.


----------



## alan_innes (Jun 1, 2014)

Did mine today used autoglym srp, poorboys black hole glaze then autoglym extra gloss came up good


----------



## Devv_white (Jan 25, 2015)

Gave both ours a good wash and polish! Black looks amazing when clean!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Mk1 done this morning then mk2 this afternoon, then both put to bed.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Another angle


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's a few of mine. A bit of effort but very rewarding


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

Wozzzers some clean cars.... I heard about that poor boys I been using meguiars gold class wax


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Tbone said:


> Wozzzers some clean cars.... I heard about that poor boys I been using meguiars gold class wax


The Poorboys is pretty good stuff. It's a show glaze and is amazing on dark colours. I've used loads of different types of polishes, waxes and glazes over the years but this certainly does it for me. Finished off with DoDo Blue Velvet hard wax which again is best suited for black, dark reds and blues. Mind you I also used on my bike today - which is bright yellow - and it still brought the paintwork up a treat.


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Some beautiful cars on here boys #shouldbeproud


----------

